# On the need for troubles (C. H. Spurgeon)



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 28, 2020)

We cannot show our courage unless we have difficulties and troubles. A man cannot become a veteran soldier if he never goes to battle. No man can get his sea legs if he lives always on land. Rejoice, therefore, in your tribulations, because they give you opportunities of exhibiting a believing confidence and thereby glorifying the name of the Most High.

Charles Haddon Spurgeon, ‘Gratitude for Deliverance from the Grace. A Sermon Intended for Reading on Lord’s-Day, January 3rd, 1892’ in _The Metropolitan Tabernacle Pulpit: Volume 38_ (1893; Edinburgh: Banner of Truth, 1991), p. 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

